# Sceptre codes



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

I currently have an older Sceptre X7SV Naga monitor/tv. Can't find dish remote codes for it. Does anyone have any insight what codes they mght use?
Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is a discussion of Sceptre remote codes:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-228349.html

Folks, all you have to do to find this stuff is try Google!


----------

